# 40 Inspirational Speeches



## Blake Bowden (May 30, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wRkzCW5qI"]YouTube - 40 Inspirational Speeches in 2 Minutes[/ame]


----------



## Wingnut (May 30, 2009)

Im lovin it!


----------



## owls84 (Jun 1, 2009)

That may have brought a tear to my eye. I cannot confirm nor deny that though.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jun 1, 2009)

That was cool, and took some time to do.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 2, 2009)

What?!?!  No Clint Eastwood?!?!?!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 5, 2009)

Great stuff ....


----------

